# I feel an urge said Eve...



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The LD isn't what you want or need IMO....I would forget all about that one.

The A7 is a great bow.....but I really think it may be a touch heavy for you. The Prestige would be a good bow for you though IMO.

You know how I feel about the PE :wink: The Ultra Elite is a good choice also....


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Try the Prestige*

I bought mine back in Oct. Been pleased with it. My shooting is another story You can see what I'm using on it in my signature. I'm departing from pins and going with a site and scope in a couple of weeks. My scope is on order.
The bow has a nice grip and feel. It's quiet. Good speed. I'd recommend you trying it.
I also shot Lucky's Hoyt at Jarlicker's Extravaganza back in May and was impressed with it.
Biggest problem is finding bows at low enough poundage and draw length to try out.
Good luck to you and keep us posted:smile:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just be forewarned my Scepter starts getting frisky around those sexy little Prestige Target bows


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Just be forewarned my Scepter starts getting frisky around those sexy little Prestige Target bows


Heck that Martin gets frisky around BAMBOO:mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> Heck that Martin gets frisky around BAMBOO:mg:


:chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Just be forewarned my Scepter starts getting frisky around those sexy little Prestige Target bows


No worries, I think we can handle a little friskiness. :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Heck that Martin gets frisky around BAMBOO:mg:


Yikes, gonna make me blush again..:mg: :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I bought mine back in Oct. Been pleased with it. My shooting is another story You can see what I'm using on it in my signature. I'm departing from pins and going with a site and scope in a couple of weeks. My scope is on order.
> The bow has a nice grip and feel. It's quiet. Good speed. I'd recommend you trying it.
> I also shot Lucky's Hoyt at Jarlicker's Extravaganza back in May and was impressed with it.
> Biggest problem is finding bows at low enough poundage and draw length to try out.
> Good luck to you and keep us posted:smile:


I've put the Prestige on my list. I'm hoping some vendors will be at nats with a few low DW/DL bows I might be able to try out, otherwise I just may take a little trip down to LAS during one of the breaks. :teeth: 

What's the vibration like with the Prestige? The Q2 I'm currently shooting feels a little like a tuning fork in my hands at the shot. I'd like something that gives a little less feedback, if you know what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> I've put the Prestige on my list. I'm hoping some vendors will be at nats with a few low DW/DL bows I might be able to try out, otherwise I just may take a little trip down to LAS during one of the breaks. :teeth:
> 
> What's the vibration like with the Prestige? The Q2 I'm currently shooting feels a little like a tuning fork in my hands at the shot. I'd like something that gives a little less feedback, if you know what I mean. Thanks.


Your better off trying to find a shooter with one close to your draw and shooting it to get a real feel for a bow then just grabbing one off the rack 

Stop choking the grip on the Q2 and it won't feel like that. You have more rubber on that bow then any field shooter I have ever seen....and the Q2 doesn't have a bunch of vibration to begin with....I used to have one :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Just find BowGod and try out his Protec. I think his specs are right on for you. :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop choking the grip on the Q2 and it won't feel like that.


Ya Stop that! It's not a chicken.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Just find BowGod and try out his Protec. I think his specs are right on for you. :chortle:


Actually if she can draw the extra few lbs..and deal with spirals his draw is only about a 1/2" long for her at most so she would be able to very good feel for the bow. :wink: 

Where is Spec when you need him :chortle:

Jbird may still have a couple Prestiges to try also


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually if she can draw the extra few lbs..and deal with spirals his draw is only about a 1/2" long for her at most so she would be able to very good feel for the bow. :wink:
> 
> Where is Spec when you need him :chortle:
> 
> Jbird may still have a couple Prestiges to try also



I can draw close to 50# pretty comfortably, just can't do it 112 times in a row.... I used to train and show young horses in my former life. Talk about bein heavy in the hands....:mg:


So, BOGOD and Jbird, can I play with your bows at nats for a little while??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

montigre said:


> I can draw close to 50# pretty comfortably, just can't do it 112 times in a row.... I used to train and show young horses in my former life. Talk about bein heavy in the hands....:mg:
> 
> 
> So, BOGOD and Jbird, can I play with your bows at nats for a little while??


Is Shoot Like a Girl gonna be there by any chance? :noidea:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your better off trying to find a shooter with one close to your draw and shooting it to get a real feel for a bow then just grabbing one off the rack
> 
> Stop choking the grip on the Q2 and it won't feel like that. You have more rubber on that bow then any field shooter I have ever seen....and the Q2 doesn't have a bunch of vibration to begin with....I used to have one :wink:



Even if they're able to set it up with my DL and DW? Guess I gotta little more to learn about this part of the game.

Now I thought I had stopped choking up on the grip. I guess when my concentration falters old habits creep back in ....Sheesh, as soon as I think I got the knack of one thing, something else pops into the picture to bring me down a notch....:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Is Shoot Like a Girl gonna be there by any chance? :noidea:


I don't think so. They've pretty much stuck to the 3D events this outdoor season. I wish they were though--great concept!!


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

montigre said:


> I don't think so. They've pretty much stuck to the 3D events this outdoor season. I wish they were though--great concept!!


I sent them an email today asking about them coming to Field Events I will let you know what I hear back.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> I sent them an email today asking about them coming to Field Events I will let you know what I hear back.


WooHoo, you rock, girlfriend. We gotta keep these _power surges_ going to promote women in this sport.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually if she can draw the extra few lbs..and deal with spirals his draw is only about a 1/2" long for her at most so she would be able to very good feel for the bow. :wink:


Hence the reason for my comment. :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Have you looked into the PSE Chaos SI?

It's a _great _bow. 

A few people I know shoot them and they are very cool. 

You are getting a heck of a lot of technology for a VERY reasonable price tag.

I am certainly biased when it comes to Bow manufacturers, but in all fairness and honesty- the Chaos SI is a tough bow to beat.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Have you looked into the PSE Chaos SI?


No I didn't because of it's very short ATA. Even though I'm short, I have really long arms and I gotta be able to hold on that spot for a few toe-curling, extended seconds. ukey: I have found, for me, a longer ATA makes that a lot easier. 

I shot a short ATA Diamond when I first got started and though the bow was a good shooter, we just were not a good mix.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> No I didn't because of it's very short ATA. Even though I'm short, I have really long arms and I gotta be able to hold on that spot for a few toe-curling, extended seconds. ukey: I have found, for me, a longer ATA makes that a lot easier.
> 
> I shot a short ATA Diamond when I first got started and though the bow was a good shooter, we just were not a good mix.


Yeah when she walks her knuckles drag. Sorry just could resist:angel:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The LD isn't what you want or need IMO....I would forget all about that one.
> 
> The A7 is a great bow.....but I really think it may be a touch heavy for you. The Prestige would be a good bow for you though IMO.
> 
> You know how I feel about the PE :wink: The Ultra Elite is a good choice also....


I'd agree with all that AND throw in the Seven37 for good measure.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Yeah when she walks her knuckles drag. Sorry just could resist:angel:


Oh, You're not going to get away with that one. Watch out on Sunday buster.... :ninja: You're just lucky I didn't read this before I went out to the range. :set1_punch::rofl:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*How True*



jarlicker said:


> Just be forewarned my Scepter starts getting frisky around those sexy little Prestige Target bows


You have to watch out, when we shoot and our bows are hanging on the rack next to each other, oh well, enough said:grin:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

montigre said:


> I've put the Prestige on my list. I'm hoping some vendors will be at nats with a few low DW/DL bows I might be able to try out, otherwise I just may take a little trip down to LAS during one of the breaks. :teeth:
> 
> What's the vibration like with the Prestige? The Q2 I'm currently shooting feels a little like a tuning fork in my hands at the shot. I'd like something that gives a little less feedback, if you know what I mean. Thanks.


Very little vibration. One of my string suppressors messed up. I took it off and I could really tell the difference. Could feel the shock and my bow would jump sideways. Reglued it and now all is well. 
I wish "Shoot Like a Girl" would come around also. I would love to try some other bows. The Prestige is the only bow I got to test that someone had at my DL and DW. So that's how I ended up with it. Wish we lived close, I'd be glad to let you shoot mine.
I agree with you on just as you get one thing figured out there is something else to figure out and learn. I guess the learning never stops. I shoot with a group of patient guys. I ask a lot of questions:smile:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great*



Krys1313 said:


> I sent them an email today asking about them coming to Field Events I will let you know what I hear back.


You go girl! Wish they would come to this side of the country. Us ladies need equal opportunity to shoot different kinds of bows too.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for your suggestions. You've given me a good starting point. :teeth:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

montigre said:


> . . .No I didn't because of it's very short ATA. Even though I'm short, I have really long arms and I gotta be able to hold on that spot for a few toe-curling, extended seconds. ukey: I have found, for me, a longer ATA makes that a lot easier. . .


That's cool. Fortunately, PSE makes quite a few longer ATA bows as well. I understand that they aren't for everyone though. If I am not mistaken, there is a massive amount of draw length adjustment on those Chaos bows- without a press. Anyway- The X-Force 7, and my personal favorite the Shark X are longer ATA bows. Of course there is also the Moneymaker in single and dual cam versions. They are available in 40-50 lb draw weights, too. 

I have personally shot all of these bows extensively and they all flat put it down. The X-force was blisteringly fast. . .like shooting a laser beam. And you'll have a tough time finding a better bow than the Shark and Moneymaker for the $'s. In fact, I thought they shot better (and looked better) than many bows costing 30%-40% more.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> And you'll have a tough time finding a better bow than the Shark and Moneymaker for the $'s. In fact, I thought they shot better (and looked better) than many bows costing 30%-40% more.


We need to get your eyes checked :chortle:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Hornet- are you honestly trying to say that the 'apples' are better looking bows?!

They look like retrofitted freakcurves! Oh yea. . .that's because that's what they are. 

No thanks. . .I'll stick with PSE's styling. 

(just ribbing ya man. . .no serious flames here. . .)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hornet- are you honestly trying to say that the 'apples' are better looking bows?!
> 
> They look like retrofitted freakcurves! Oh yea. . .that's because that's what they are.
> 
> ...


Just like the guy calling the Pro Field shoot said when the guy stepped up with a MM.... "That's one ugly bow"

and has anyone won anything outside with a PSE since the Ragesdale's shot them? :chortle: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> I can draw close to 50# pretty comfortably, just can't do it 112 times in a row.... I used to train and show young horses in my former life. Talk about bein heavy in the hands....:mg:
> 
> 
> So, BOGOD and Jbird, can I play with your bows at nats for a little while??


Track me down you can play with my bow if ya want. I will actually be real close to a perfect fit. It's set on 43 pounds and 26 5/8 inch draw.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .and has anyone won anything outside with a PSE since the Ragesdale's shot them? :chortle: :wink: . . .


There are reasons for that which have nothing to do with the quality of the bow. I know you know this, but I often wonder if others do. 

If I own Nike and I pursue all the best athletes and pay them to wear my shoes and give them all these incentives to use and publicly endorse my shoes, I could comfortably say, "all the best athletes are wearing Nike's"

Does it mean that Nikes make them the best athletes. . .no. Those same archers who are winning could win no matter what bow you give them. There's just more incentive for them to push certain brands - economically that is. Who ever is paying the best gets the attention (for the moment).


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Track me down you can play with my bow if ya want. I will actually be real close to a perfect fit. It's set on 43 pounds and 26 5/8 inch draw.


I shot ya a PM. Thanks.:teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> I shot ya a PM. Thanks.:teeth:


I never recieved a pm from you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> There are reasons for that which have nothing to do with the quality of the bow. I know you know this, but I often wonder if others do.
> 
> If I own Nike and I pursue all the best athletes and pay them to wear my shoes and give them all these incentives to use and publicly endorse my shoes, I could comfortably say, "all the best athletes are wearing Nike's"
> 
> Does it mean that Nikes make them the best athletes. . .no. Those same archers who are winning could win no matter what bow you give them. There's just more incentive for them to push certain brands - economically that is. Who ever is paying the best gets the attention (for the moment).


 

But there are a TON of people that got where they are without a "deal". Hoyt doesn't "pay" but a couple people :wink:

Hell I have shot them all.....and now that I am back "paying" for my gear.....I bought what I wanted. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oh, there's a pro that frequents AT that is a true pimp. ive seen him throw his name behind 3 different consumer use targets in the last 4 years. says the same thing about each one.

so which target is TRULY the best?.....i wont be buyin any he sells his name for, thats for sure.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I never recieved a pm from you.


PM resent--Think I must have forgotten to hit submit...


----------

